

Singly10k People's Choice Award - kristjan

The Singly $10,000 App Challenge wraps up this afternoon, and included in the prizes (because who trusts impartial judges?) is a People's Choice award!<p>Each comment below is one of the applications being worked on. Vote up your favorite and feel free to discuss each, but please restrict top-level comments to just those describing apps.<p>Read more about Singly and the App Challenge at https://singly.com/appchallenge, or on Twitter from @singlyinc and #singly10k.
======
kristjan
Pipe

Pipe tells you the one person you need to connect with today, and makes it
simple by allowing you to reach out to that person within the app itself.

<http://pipeapp.co/> <http://blog.pipeapp.co/>

~~~
luciamora
my vote

~~~
Jagannath
my vote

------
raysms
Ever notice something unusual in a city and wonder “What Did I Miss?”

We do too, which is why we're taking the #singly10k challenge and building a
new iOS App.

<http://whatdidimiss.net>

------
kristjan
XO Friends

A Hollywood Squares-style game featuring questions drawn from your friends'
social data.

Signup to be the first to get the iOS app at:
<http://HowWellDoYouKnowYourFriends.com> We're on twitter at
<https://twitter.com/?category=people#!/SinglyAthonGame> \- Let us know what
would the funniest question we could ask about your friends?

------
stollercyrus
Stroll.io \-- Search and stroll through photos from your network and the web
for any location.

<http://stroll.io>

------
kristjan
Vippit

Vippit helps you split bills and pay your friends.

<http://getvippit.com> @vippit

------
kristjan
Calm

Filters the noise out of your stream and gets smarter every time you use it,
showing you just the posts you want to see.

@getcalm

------
kristjan
What did I miss?

Come back from work to find the grocery store's a burnt-out wreck? Figure out
what you missed.

@whatdidimissapp <https://www.facebook.com/whatdidimissapp>

------
kristjan
MementoMap

MementoMap is a travel journal that brings together all your digital ephemera
in one place.

@mementomap <https://www.facebook.com/MementoMap>

------
petrbela
Guidilla is your trip planner. Get the power of your network to make the best
of your travel. Download the Chrome plugin from <http://guidilla.com>

------
aDemoUzer
SocialKey

Too much of a hassle to find medias in my social feeds, until made fun with
SocialKey:

<http://bit.ly/socialkey>

------
kristjan
Meet&Greet

Who are the best people for you to talk to at the events you’re attending?
Make new friends, find new mentors, break the ice easily.

------
kirensrinivasan
Vippit Vippit helps you split bills and pay your friends.
<http://getvippit.com> @vippit

------
anubhav9000
Things to Do and People to Meet, in 2 Hours and 2 Miles. <http://2x2app.com/>

------
fredradford
<http://HowWellDoYouKnowYourFriends.com>

------
jred
4mnow use it in all your apps to control everything. Check it out. Get the SDK
& install in your app.

------
pef2
I use 4mnow in my apps. Coolest backend around and its on my server. nobody to
pay

------
kristjan
PlatePorn.com

Foodspotting across your social media streams

@plateporn

------
kristjan
iAmble

Find a place to grab food! We’ll analyze you and your friends’ likes and
dislikes to suggest a spot we’re sure you’ll want to eat. Click a button and
go.

www.iamble.com @iambleapp

------
thefatbrat
Vippit ftw

Vippit helps you split bills among your friends @vippit

------
kristjan
isAlive

Mom calls me every other day to ask "Are you still alive?" This site will tell
her.

<http://isalive.co> @momIamalive

~~~
picsoung
If you have time for have some questions for you guys :
[https://docs.google.com/a/ifeelgoods.com/spreadsheet/viewfor...](https://docs.google.com/a/ifeelgoods.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHJqTWhnYUhNSVBuZWcyTk42RW5LMFE6MQ)

Thank you ;)

------
kristjan
Healthygram

Prevent and reverse diabetes.

@healthygram

------
kristjan
Yard Rush

The optimal way to sell anything.

@yardrush

------
raye
4mnow works great for me, provides more control.

------
radarretta
4MNOW - the best backend server system for your app!!! Has tons of features
and integrates the most popular ad networks like chartboost, tapjoy, etc. Easy
SDK to install!

------
kristjan
Untitled App #3

Emotions and Locations.

------
kristjan
Vanity Parking

Reserved parking for people with vanity license plates.

<http://vanityparking.us>

~~~
gojomo
Appears to be self-promotional site unrelated to parking.

------
jdmnet30
4mnow - can't think of a better system!

------
kristjan
Together

Find people to hang out with

~~~
kristjan
Link: <http://www.jashsayani.com/together/>

------
kristjan
Pixley

An embeddable photo gallery.

------
louism
4mnow is the best

------
SumanS
Best games...

------
SumanS
My Vote

------
cdilshan
everything you need under one roof

